# 1864 Starting issue



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure what's going on with it. It was parked a few weeks ago after use, and now it won't start. It's getting fuel, but I don't think there is any spark. I pulled one of the plugs to check for spark....nothing. I pulled the other one and I could see spark. Replaced both plugs and nothing again. I had pressure washed it about a month ago. I don't know if water got to the coil somehow or what. I don't even know how to get to the coil. Any ideas?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

If your tractor has points, Not familiar with the model, but motors I am. If it has points, the water got inside the cover and is shorting out. Its common for water to short out the system. If it has points pull the cover off and air dry the points. Thats about it for me.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there a good service manual out there? I looked at the service manual from the Kohler site, but it has so many models combined together, it's pretty useless.


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

POC still won't start. I put it on a trailer to take it somewhere (service dealer, junk yard) and tried it one time while on trailer and it started. Shut it off and started it again several times. Unloaded it and mowed the lawn and parked it. Now it won't start again. Any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the condensor, for the points,is heating up,and that usually makes them quit.It was a common problem with any of the older vehicles,and equipment.Try replacing the condensor(you can use any .025microfarad condensor),and it should take care of the problem.The other thing that could cause it,is a coil that's starting to go bad.These are the two most common problems with the kohler system.One other thing to check,is the + feed to the coil(tight/clean).


----------

